
The Throw Keyword Was a Mistake - styx31
https://hackernoon.com/the-throw-keyword-was-a-mistake-l9e532di
======
tristador
> Hit Ctrl-S every few seconds or you deserve to lose it.

Huh, I remember years ago I had this habit. At some point I stopped, I don't
think I do that any more. Maybe with the rise of web apps? My switch to Linux
as daily driver? With those I've been logged out when writing a long message
(especially if I take a break while writing), so for some apps I know to copy
the text out to notepad or something. Although I'm not sure the last time
that's happened either.

